# Caller ID - Unavailable Ghost Calls



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

My 2-day-old HR44-700 is having an odd Caller ID issue. When the phone is in use, every few minutes it flashes "Caller ID - Caller Unavailible". I can confirm there's no 2nd call coming in. Caller ID worked fine with the same jack when it was going into my older HR24. Not only that, but I don't even think my local caller ID service indicates when there's a second call coming in. Any ideas on how to fix these ghost calls?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Not really, but disconnecting the phone line, rebooting the box and then reconnecting might help. Might even fix it, but I can''t test myself, as I removed caller ID from the box five years ago. (You do know a phone line does not _*have *_to be connected?)


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Happens to all of us with 44's and Caller ID connected.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> Happens to all of us with 44's and Caller ID connected.


I didn't realize it was a known issue. I posted about it in the Issues/discussion thread.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

itzme said:


> I didn't realize it was a known issue. I posted about it in the Issues/discussion thread.


Yeah, there is some sort of rule about not posting the same issue more than 3 times, so we quit posting it. Although I have seen someone else (I think Steve) continue to post it off and on. It is quite annoying, you are right about that!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Yeah, there is some sort of rule about not posting the same issue more than 3 times, so we quit posting it. *Although I have seen someone else (I think Steve) continue to post it off and on. It is quite annoying*, you are right about that!


Ya. Guilty as charged.  Sorry that I didn't discover this thread earlier!

Just to be clear, Caller ID works fine on my HR44-700. The message I repeatedly see while a phone call is in progress is "Incoming call: Unavailable, unavailable".


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

This is an official known issue on the HR44-700. Engineering is aware and working to resolve...


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

JBv said:


> This is an official known issue on the HR44-700. Engineering is aware and working to resolve...


Thank you!


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Is the caller ID issue still considered a bug? My HR44-200 was installed on Saturday (2 days ago) and the caller ID seemed to initially work. Now it keeps showing unavailable. Any thoughts on this issue?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm not sure DirecTV is working on a fix. I've since just disconnected the phone lines. You just never know what you're going to get with caller ID. I had 3 HR24-500s one just worked, one worked sometimes and one never worked. The trouble followed the receiver when I moved them around. It was that way from the start. Previous to the HR24-500s I had HR22s that about the only thing that worked right was the caller-ID... Same phone lines as the HR24-500s used.

Caller-ID must just be way down on the list of priorities, wrong or right that's the way it seems. I wouldn't hold my breath on a fix!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually they are working on a fix for caller id issues with the genies...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And it will be released "soon".......


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ya. Guilty as charged.  Sorry that I didn't discover this thread earlier!
> 
> Just to be clear, Caller ID works fine on my HR44-700. The message I repeatedly see while a phone call is in progress is "Incoming call: Unavailable, unavailable".


Add me to the list


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Actually they are working on a fix for caller id issues with the genies...


Just wondering... how do you know this and is it a software issue?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Actually they are working on a fix for caller id issues with the genies...


Could be - I don't have any 'inside' information... But... People have had caller ID issues since the beginning. Not sure why that would suddenly change but anything is possible!

If they wanted it to work you'd think they would have fixed it during the development of the HR44 but the HR44 seems to have even more caller-id trouble than earlier DVRs did and the old ones had all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Gabe1972 (Dec 24, 2013)

Same issue here as well. I have the HR44-200. I called DirecTV on another issue and mentioned this as well. The rep told me that they are aware of the issue and are working on it. It definitely is quite annoying, especially since it fills up the 25 spaces very quickly and there is no mass delete. Have to delete them one at a time. Ug.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Actually they are working on a fix for caller id issues with the genies...


I hope so. My HR34-700 was recently replaced with a HR44-200. Since activating the HR44 Caller ID displays a average of 35 Unknown Caller messages a day, mostly during the hours between midnight and 3am with a average of two minutes between calls. Our phone never rings nor does our answering machine record anything. Have also experienced random issues during daytime hours. Very strange.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Just found this discussion. My replacement HR44-700 started doing this last week. Since these posts date back more than six months, I'm assuming that D* either is NOT working on a fix, or is and doesn't have one yet. Either way, it's certainly a very annoying bug. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

This may have been mentioned elsewhere, but has anyone tried to identify a commonality here? For example, does everyone with the issue have VOIP (Vonage, Ooma, MagicJack, etc) or plain old telephone service (POTS)?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have century link regular service.

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using DBStalk mobile app.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Diana C said:


> This may have been mentioned elsewhere, but has anyone tried to identify a commonality here? For example, does everyone with the issue have VOIP (Vonage, Ooma, MagicJack, etc) or plain old telephone service (POTS)?


Ma Bell's old copper lines, POTS.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, we're two for two with POTS. Makes me wonder if it isn't stray RF noise picked up on the phone lines.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A little birdie told me that DIRECTV is close to a resolution of this longstanding bug.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A little birdie told me that DIRECTV is close to a resolution of this longstanding bug.


Did that little birdie also told you about this resolution applying to ALL receivers or just Genies? Just curious...


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A little birdie told me that DIRECTV is close to a resolution of this longstanding bug.


That makes me hopeful! But I think that little birdie, or one of a similar feather, has tweeted that before and was wrong. Still, we're hopeful.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I had that unavailable caller ID message when the phone kept ringing, But the right name(if available) and phone number when it starts ringing the first time, I had the phone line connected on a HR22 at the time, with those wireless jack adapters/extenders.
I was on Comcast for phone service.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> That makes me hopeful! But I think that little birdie, or one of a similar feather, has tweeted that before and was wrong. Still, we're hopeful.


That CID issue used to drive me crazy. Now that I'm no longer a DIRECTV subscriber, you can bet they finally fixed it! :lol:


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

How about -- are any of you using DSL for Internet?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

b52pooh said:


> How about -- are any of you using DSL for Internet?


I am. Century Link.

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using DBStalk mobile app.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Diana C said:


> Well, we're two for two with POTS. Makes me wonder if it isn't stray RF noise picked up on the phone lines.


Add me to the POTS list. Also - no DSL here... standard cable modem on Time Warner.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you have a DSL filter on the phone line to the receiver?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, the Century Link tech installed a DSL filter at the outside box on the side of my house. That way I didn't have to put one on every phone in the house.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I have internet and phone service through cable provider who just sold out to another cable service. Now all incoming calls do not show the name of the caller, only the phone number. If I want it to show a name, they want $6 a month for that service. Doing some research, it looks like this may be a new trend for charging more for a service. We are not happy, but what are you going to do?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A little birdie told me that DIRECTV is close to a resolution of this longstanding bug.


But no fix on the latest national release, right?


----------

